# Recharging Aquifers.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Arid land changes....from Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2017/01/creating-floods-refill-aquifers-how-it-works/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=85cbc82d8c-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-85cbc82d8c-296641129


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

does CA have any regulation on pumping irrigation wells without some plan of recharging the aquifers? I would be kind of shocked if they didn't. We have one in Colorado. If you have an augmentation plan to recharge what you are pumping you can pump a certain amount depending of the aquifer you are pumping out of. If you don't have a plan no irrigation we'll water for you. Thanks to this regulation a few years ago we now have ruined flooded fields and basements filling with water.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Thanks to this regulation a few years ago we now have ruined flooded fields and basements filling with water.


Sounds kinda familiar, except in our case we had an ethanol plant in South Bend and people complained about the smell constantly, locals were even going to file a lawsuit to force em to do something about it. When things got tight instead of toughing it out and face a possible civil suit they just simply closed. Well Karma is really a bitch when she wants to be, once they were closed and they quit pumping all that water, all of a sudden every body in the area had problems with wet or flooded basements.

Noble reopened it a year or two ago, but I think with the new process the water usage is down, they also reclaim some water since they sell dry distillers grain while the old set up was still wet from my best recollection. So some folks are still having water problems from what I read in the local leftist rag that passes for a newspaper.


----------

